# Sakura as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Mar 14, 2012)

Sakura is presented with the Astaroth fighting style using a giant axe. This  design came about after spending initial time on an alternate version that used a leather tunic, unfortunately that item of equipment was unable to have the logo and zipper textures applied to complete the look of the outfit. The linen shirt used here became a suitable alternative that had the same basic proportions. I used a combination headband and extra ribbon for the forehead protector with Leaf logo, about half of which ended up being covered by the bangs of the hairstyle. Included the cylinder and scroll combo for the right thigh which used up the three special item slots along with the hair ribbon. The logo on the back was applied in a two-texture overlapping fashion similar to the yin yang on Hinata's jacket and the whirlpool on the Konoha flak jacket. The choice of the giant axe and its color scheme is based on multiple fanart images found online that feature Sakura carrying that weapon.












Characters created:


----------



## Miriam56 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 14, 2012)

That axe


----------



## Kiss (Mar 14, 2012)

So cool. Sakura


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know why but I excepted Sakura to carry a huge weapon just for her to show her strength.


----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work :thumb


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 28, 2012)

You could have made a pre-time skip Sakura with the tunic thing lol

anyway - amazing work as usual! I've looked at all of your character creations, they are very skillful *__*


----------



## Firestormer (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow, that's actually really good. I actually half wanna get the game now that I saw this, Ino's and Hinata's customisations, good job.


----------



## Laura (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice work, her pink hair looks pretty cool on this program.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh..pretty..she is more wonderful than usual..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 8, 2012)

The wood of the ax ought to be red, not pink.  I know it matches her hair and name, but her favorite color is red.  (also a pink weapon is just wuss)


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Jun 8, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> The wood of the ax ought to be red, not pink.  I know it matches her hair and name, but her favorite color is red.  (also a pink weapon is just wuss)



You're supposed to first say compliments like this: 

"You put a lot of effort into this, that weapon looks cool, I like this and that.....etc"

then you add suggestion: 

"I'd change the color of the weapon".


----------



## Paptala (Jul 20, 2012)

dat axe  you are amazingly talented.


----------

